# Karma's doeling



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Luckily for her (and me!) she had a very easy delivery that went by the textbook. I even had time to clean her stall and put down brand new bedding just in the nick of time. :laugh:
Now that she's dried off, her head is light brown and her right hind leg is light brown on the entire inside. So, she's a paint. I'm so thankful it went smooth because I have been worrying!
Dh guessed the delivery would be tomorrow, so he gets to name the new girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she and momma are beautiful...a big congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am glad it all went well. I really thought their would be more in there but I guess not. She is cute and have fun with her.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations! :stars: She's beautiful!
-Tina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww she is ADORABLE!!! I love her cute little face, and that pink nose! Her coloring looks very soft - sort of like one of my preggo does, which I love! Congrats on adding a new doe to your herd!


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

She is so beautiful. I can't wait for my babies now. (although i don't think i will anticipate more than one, i thought Karma was going to have quads when i saw your pics) Mine just look slightly chubby right now.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you everybody! I could see that pink nose through the bag.  
I thought Karma was going to have a calf myself, but she's broken all the rules. The baby was also always on the left side where the rumen is supposed to be. Yep, my girl just liked to keep me on my toes to break me in right. Thanks to all of you for all of the help along the way! :grouphug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! She is ADORABLE!!!
Karma looks very content with her new daughter too, glad that all went well :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you! She has received the name Kachina because she has brown "moccasins" on all four feet.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH here she is. What a sweet baby. Congratulations. See mom just wanted to show off her new baby. lol


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

That must have been what it was.  
Just got back from the vet (had to do it since it's our first time, you know) and have to update that baby Kachina is 10 lbs 3 oz. :shocked: I guess my scale would have worked better if I hadn't been standing on the hay with it. :chin: :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Good grief she was a big girl! And she definitely looks it in the pics! I am sure Karma is resting easy tonight with her little cutie! I wish my girls would kid soon, they are sooooo miserable right now!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

She is a beauty!

Jan


----------

